# "Abstract" wallpaper in Blender... help?



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2011)

So I've made this in Blender.





You'll notice that the slopes aren't very... "strong" so to speak.  This is because if I make them too strong, the points will overlap visually, throwing it off.  An obvious first solution is to make a copy of the plane used, give it a pure black texture, and place it slightly below the halo-rendered plane.  I found that if I do that I get clipping issues with the points if I keep them too close together...





As you can see the bottom of the representation of the points is clipping through the black plane since they're so close... but if they're too far apart then the lower solid plane doesn't do it's role of blocking the "back view".  Lowering the halo size could fix it, but it has an adverse effect on the whole feel of the image.

Here's what the important parts of the project look like right now.





Is there some halo rendering directional setting, or perhaps some z-order thing I'm missing here?


----------

